# (Unsubstantiated) Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=827730

Interesting. We need to at least give Gordon a 60 million over 6 year offer.

No reason the most profitable team in the league should be willing to pay a guy less than a Euro League team.

A 2 year contract seems like something Gordon would actually sign, because he would be a free agent in 2010, and would gain unrestricted status.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

And that is 20 million after taxes. That is a damn good deal.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

This would be the equivalent of a 32 million contract in the NBA, correct?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

As long as the bulls have offered the QO they have the right of first refusal and now and any other year Gordon wants to play in the NBA.He's not going to be a UFA and even if he were the interest in him wouldn't be a lot greater.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

What happens if Ben Gordon says FU to Chicago and goes to Europe anyway.

WHat does Greece care about some american team's rights to Ben Gordon?

I mean, I know there are ethics, but what REALLY can the Bulls do if Gordon just left to Europe anyway even if the Bulls have his rights?

It's not like the police are going to arrest him in Europe and bring him back to America.

Anyone know?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Still... thats a 15MM USD PER YEAR clip.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Diable said:


> As long as the bulls have offered the QO they have the right of first refusal and now and any other year Gordon wants to play in the NBA.He's not going to be a UFA and even if he were the interest in him wouldn't be a lot greater.


Thats what I thought, but one of the Childress articles said the Hawks only retain his rights for two offseasons.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

I'm really beginning to hope and actually ROOT for both Deng and Gordon signing the QO's and then leaving at the end of the season for nothing.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

BG7, do you know the answer to my question? anyone?

what happens if an american team owns the rights to a player but the player leaves anyway for Europe?

what exactly can the team do if he just decides to up and go to Europe?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



ChrisRichards said:


> BG7, do you know the answer to my question? anyone?
> 
> what happens if an american team owns the rights to a player but the player leaves anyway for Europe?
> 
> what exactly can the team do if he just decides to up and go to Europe?


Restricted free agents have free reign to decide to play overseas. Memphis experienced this last month with Juan Carlos Navarro, and I believe Toronto is seeing it with Carlos Delfino.

Let's take Navarro's case. The Grizzlies extended the qualifying offer to Navarro, making him Memphis' restricted free agent. Navarro had already decided to go back to Spain and will be playing there for the foreseeable future. HOWEVER, should Navarro ever decide to return to the NBA, the Grizzlies still hold his rights and can match any offer he receives from an NBA team.

Now, if you're under contract with an NBA team, a Euro team (same as with an NBA team) cannot negotiate with you. Unless they want to go to court and lose.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

It's actually better than a 32 million over 2 year contract because the arrangement pays his agent fees too. 

And he would be doing less games in a Euroleague season.

That would be a hard deal to pass up monetarily. 

Also, form their wikipedia page:



> The team is frequently referred as the "Chicago Bulls of Europe," due to the fact that the two clubs wear the same colours and had played in the final of McDonald's Championship in 1997, during the simultaneous Bulls' NBA dynasty and Olympiacos' dominance in Europe. Olympiacos was selected by FIBA as the Best Team of the 1990s in Europe.


Gordon's game is perfect for the Euro game, not to mention he is just a great natural basketball talent. He should win the MVP every year he'd play in Europe. 

Josh Childress leaving for Europe is one thing. He isn't their best player and their ownership is disfunctional. But if the best player from the third biggest market in the NBA, and most profitable team in the league leaves for Europe, you can expect some rule changes.

Maybe they would change the rule, to what Doug said in his podcast, of giving teams only 24 hours to match an offer sheet.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Now, if you're under contract with an NBA team, a Euro team (same as with an NBA team) cannot negotiate with you. Unless they want to go to court and lose.


That was a great answer, thanks. 

I have one more question. This is in relation to the quoted text.

You said an NBA<-->Euro team cannot negotiate with a player under contract in NBA<-->Euro league.

Who enforces this? INTERPOL? lol...


What if the day comes that an NBA player still under contract (perhaps just prior to final year of his contract) is tampered with by an overseas team. The NBA player is set to make about 2 million dollars in his final year but is offered much more by the Euro team. If the player closes up shop in USA, transfers all of his funds out of the country, etc... and moves to Europe and signs with them as if the NBA contract doesn't exist.

What does a Greek court care about american teams? Different country, different laws.... It's not a criminal case where the USA could ask for deportation to bring him to justice. This is not the federal government, but some privately owned american (foreign) basketball team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Who said that Ben Gordon was the best player on the Bulls?Who said he was better than Childress?I would take Childress over him in a heartbeat.He's an excellent defender with decent size and he has good shot selection.

If Gordon is the best player on the Bulls maybe someone should tell the bulls so that they can quit acting like they don't give a crap about what he does.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Diable said:


> Who said that Ben Gordon was the best player on the Bulls?Who said he was better than Childress?I would take Childress over him in a heartbeat.He's an excellent defender with decent size and he has good shot selection.
> 
> If Gordon is the best player on the Bulls maybe someone should tell the bulls so that they can quit acting like they don't give a crap about what he does.


I love how the Hawks have players in Josh Smith, Joe Johnson, Al Horford, and Josh Childress that are all significantly better than the Bulls best player, yet they can only finish 4 games better than the Bulls in a year where everything goes wrong.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

they took the eventual nba champions to 7 games though.

oh and you forgot to mention Mike bibby


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

You wouldn't trade Gordon for Smith, Johnson, or Horford?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



ChrisRichards said:


> That was a great answer, thanks.
> 
> I have one more question. This is in relation to the quoted text.
> 
> ...


Your scenario is a bit far-fetched.

I'm no legal expert, but I imagine it could be taken to an international court, and the NBA (or the team) would absolutely do so and would win decisively. 

Let's put it this way: if people could get away with what Player X gets away with in your scenario with no consequences, it would be happening all the time in Europe. 

I also figure legal action could be taken against the player, in which case the player would be required to go to court. If he flees the country and doesn't come back, I'm assuming he'd be held in contempt, which could mean prison time. Again, not a lawyer, so I'm unclear on extradition rules.

And if that doesn't work, America just invades Greece and kills the player.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Your scenario is a bit far-fetched.
> 
> I'm no legal expert, but I imagine it could be taken to an international court, and the NBA (or the team) would absolutely do so and would win decisively.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


"Aha, you can't hide forever Mr. Artest!"

Artest : U CANT CATCH A TRU WARIER, *NINJA CHOP*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



ChrisRichards said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> "Aha, you can't hide forever Mr. Artest!"
> ...


:laugh:

That had me cracking up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Considering how the NBA is starting to be threatened by the teams overseas, it is pretty clear that the luxury tax either needs to be raised significantly (~$10 million) or done away with completely. You've got to think that Chicago wouldn't have a problem re-signing Deng and Gordon for more money if they didn't have to worry about that extra tax.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

All international sports leagues honor the contracts of other sports leagues out of self-interest.If you didn't the result would be a catastrophe for all concerned.If an NBA team tampered with a player under contract in EUrope they would be punished by the League Office,possibly even be forced to fire whoever was culpable.In Europe it's taken very seriously because you can literally get on a bicycle and go to another country with another league.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

I read a rumor that Olympiakos offered Deng $11M, and the same club also talked to Josh Smith. I am wondering how teams in Greece fair in comparison to other European countries in the money that they are willing to spend.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Considering how the NBA is starting to be threatened by the teams overseas, it is pretty clear that the luxury tax either needs to be raised significantly (~$10 million) or done away with completely. You've got to think that Chicago wouldn't have a problem re-signing Deng and Gordon for more money if they didn't have to worry about that extra tax.


Interesting point but the Bulls could easily afford to pay Deng and Gordon and the luxury tax. They would lose the $3 million everyone got that was under the luxury cap and then have to pay dollar for dollar above that. If the two are signed then the Bulls would be about $4 million over. Bottom line is it could cost the Bulls $7 million in total. That is not much more than the additional revenue from raising ticket prices each year. THE BULLS ARE CHEAP ....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Smez86 said:


> You wouldn't trade Gordon for Smith, Johnson, or Horford?


I wouldn't trade him for Smith or Johnson, but I would trade him for Horford, because Horford is a big man who I think will eventually turn into a very good player. (He already is damn solid, double-double player as a rookie).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



ATLien said:


> I read a rumor that Olympiakos offered Deng $11M, and the same club also talked to Josh Smith. I am wondering how teams in Greece fair in comparison to other European countries in the money that they are willing to spend.


Olympiacos is actually a huge sports organization that participates in 17 sports.I would assume that they make a lot of money off soccer which they can use on the other sports if they like.I suppose this is common in Europe.

I don't think that basketball could generate much income in Greece since they play only about 30 games in the Greek A1 league and another 20 or so in the Euroleague.However Soccer is a completely different matter in europe and I'd guess that this is where the money comes from.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=827730
> 
> Interesting. *We need to at least give Gordon a 60 million over 6 year offer.*
> 
> ...



If the choice is to lose Ben or gravely over pay him for the next 6 years I say good luck in Europe Ben


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

And so it begins...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Merk said:


> If the choice is to lose Ben or gravely over pay him for the next 6 years I say good luck in Europe Ben


10 million is not overpaying Ben Gordon. Just go over the salaries in the NBA.



> Kevin Garnett	$24,751,934
> Jermaine O'Neal $21,372,000
> Jason Kidd	$21,372,000
> Kobe Bryant	$21,262,500
> ...


The players in the 8 million to 9 million range, I'd take none of those over Gordon. So now we have created a baseline for his value at at least 54 million over 6 years.

The 9 to 9.5 million range. Only Kevin Martin and Caron Butler you can really make a case for them being better than Gordon. So that's not 1/2 the players in that range yet, so we now have a baseline that Gordon is worth at least 57 million over 6 years.

So 9.5 to 10 million range. Chris Kaman, Manu Ginobli, David West, and Gerald Wallace can all have a case made for them being better than Gordon. Not quite half yet, but you know that the next group will be over half. 

So 10 million per a year hardly seems like overpaying. (especially when you look at those guys, and see that they are making more than 10 million per for the entire course of their contracts, and guys like Kaman and Butler greatly improved after signing their contracts.

I don't see what people see as fair value for Gordon. 8 million per? That doesn't seem fair to me, considering Gordon is easily better than all of the players in that range.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Where the hell do these Euro teams get the money from? They play in 10,000 seat arenas for God's sake. 20 million dollar contract = 5 million Euros a year for 2 years, doesnt sound like a lot. But holy crap he could sit on those Euros and exchange that money for a TON of Dollars when he comes back home.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> 10 million is not overpaying Ben Gordon. Just go over the salaries in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well then someone should be willing to make him an offer at some point I guess.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

The problem is the broken restricted free agency system. It is meant to allow teams to retain their young players, but it's just turned into teams ****ing over their young players. At least it is down to 7 days now and isn't 14 any more. But I fully expect them to get this down to at least 3 days in the new CBA, and optimistically, I hope for 24 hours. No one will give an offer because they know the other team will probably match, and they don't want their money tied up that long.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

A big goodbye to both BG's then huh? :wave:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Josh Childress will still be a RFA whenever he comes back over as long as the Hawks continue to make him a QO every offseason. The catch is that unless they renounce him  he will continue to count as 11 million against the cap every offseason as well.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



The Krakken said:


> I'm really beginning to hope and actually ROOT for both Deng and Gordon signing the QO's and then leaving at the end of the season for nothing.


I'm definitely not hoping for that. I'm really hoping they are BOTH S&T'd so we at least get something for them. As I've said before, I think we should do a consolidation trade, involving both of them plus a player, for 2 guys. 

Gordon and Noah for Josh Smith to replace Deng at SF....Gordon pairs up well with Joe Johnson at the guard there, and Noah fills the need at C....Marvin Williams and Al Horford are their forwards.

Deng and Nocioni for Omeka Okafor. That replaces Noah's spot at C with a monumental upgrade. So we're left with this as a team (end of season when Rose is ready to start):

Rose/_Hinrich_
Hinrich/Sefolosha
Smith/_Sefolosha_
Thomas/_Gooden/Smith_
Okafor/Gooden

We go 7 deep there, with Gray getting some minutes at C.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

atlanta doesn't want to give smith more than 9 mil; there's no earthly way reinsdorf is going to want to give him more than he'd give deng. especially in light of smith's stat ho' but no playoff track record.

he might pay him for those awesome block stats, though (lol).......


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BULLHITTER said:


> atlanta doesn't want to give smith more than 9 mil; there's no earthly way reinsdorf is going to want to give him more than he'd give deng. especially in light of smith's stat ho' but no playoff track record.
> 
> he might pay him for those awesome block stats, though (lol).......


Do you have the slightest clue of what you're talking about? Last time I checked, Smith was a key factor in the Hawks giving the reigning champs their best challenge in the playoffs this year. Deng did the same for the Heat a couple years ago. Sounds like pretty much the same damn thing to me, except Smith is the better player with the much higher ceiling. One is a difference maker (Smith), while the other is your ordinary role player (Deng). Smith will also put fans in the seats, which Deng would never do.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Is there any basis whatsoever for this entire thread?I mean beyond the fact that people on message boards are talking about this possibility.

If you wanted to make this more believeable you should try using another team instead of Olympiacos.

They just handed out what is supposedly the biggest contract ever in European basketball for a player who plays the same position as Gordon.They have one of the best backcourts in Europe also,Papaloukis is a much better point guard than Gordon would ever be.They have Arvydas Macijauskas who is one of the top three point shooters in Europe.When you think about this entire rumor is worse than stupid.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Diable said:


> Is there any basis whatsoever for this entire thread?I mean beyond the fact that people on message boards are talking about this possibility.
> 
> If you wanted to make this more believeable you should try using another team instead of Olympiacos.
> 
> They just handed out what is supposedly the biggest contract ever in European basketball for a player who plays the same position as Gordon.They have one of the best backcourts in Europe also,Papaloukis is a much better point guard than Gordon would ever be.They have Arvydas Macijauskas who is one of the top three point shooters in Europe.When you think about this entire rumor is worse than stupid.


I'll just bite my tongue on this one.

:biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

lol so will I


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Ben Gordon > Greece


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Diable said:


> Is there any basis whatsoever for this entire thread?I mean beyond the fact that people on message boards are talking about this possibility.
> 
> If you wanted to make this more believeable you should try using another team instead of Olympiacos.
> 
> They just handed out what is supposedly the biggest contract ever in European basketball for a player who plays the same position as Gordon.They have one of the best backcourts in Europe also,Papaloukis is a much better point guard than Gordon would ever be.They have Arvydas Macijauskas who is one of the top three point shooters in Europe.When you think about this entire rumor is worse than stupid.


Except for the fact that Ben Gordon is significantly better than those guards. Gordon is a perfect fit for Euro ball with his great midrange games. 

That'd be like me saying, well...I have Tyrus Thomas, so I will turn down Emeka Okafor. 

I'm sure they will pass on Ben Gordon because they have Arcyas Macijauskas, who was able to average 2.3 PPG in his short stay in the NBA shooting 34 FG% and 25 3PT%.

And Papaloukos is 6'7", so he can play next to Gordon. 

Ben Gordon is just so much more talented than these guys. They'd love to have Gordon on their team in place of some of these guys.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

If Gordon did leave the Bulls though, I would prefer that went the Euro route. That way I can watch him, and cheer for him still, and then he will probably come back and be a Bull again in 2 years.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> If Gordon did leave the Bulls though, I would prefer that went the Euro route. That way I can watch him, and cheer for him still, and then he will probably come back and be a Bull again in 2 years.


Why would the Bulls bring the worthless, greedy little POS back after he screwed them over like that?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> This would be the equivalent of a 32 million contract in the NBA, correct?


20Million US dollars. Not 20Million Euros


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DWADE4 said:


> 20Million US dollars. Not 20Million Euros


The $20 million is after taxes and agent fees. NBA contracts are negotiated in money before taxes and agent fees are taken into account.

Gordon has 35% federal income tax for his income bracket, and 3% in Illinois State Income Tax (yeah, yeah, I know the income tax changes based from state to state, and that they have to pay income tax in every state they play in, but I'll use the Illinois for simplification purposes because he plays half his games here).

So $20 million / (1-.38) = $32.25 million

Then if you take into account the standard 4% agent fee

$20 million / (1-.38-.04) = $34.48 million

Maybe I'm wrong here..but I'm pretty sure I'm right in calculating their NBA equivalent contracts because I saw the same numbers being thrown around on realgm.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Agents are paid by the team in the europe. You know being able to go over seas and make more money is true regardless of what industry your in. If your an engineer o into computers, etc (with the exception of dr and lawyers from what I hear) you can make more money. The fact is most people don;t want to go over seas.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



thebizkit69u said:


> Ben Gordon > Greece


that's like saying Grossman > Orton 

:rofl2:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

I found this quote pretty interesting.

"I've talked to a few guys, and it could become a trend," Childress said on a conference call about other Americans following his lead. "I'm not so sure it won't. It's different. We thought out of the box a little on this one."

I wonder who the guys he is talking about are.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

We get it, it was probably Gordon.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Here's the problem. Poorly run teams pay Ben Gordon 10 million/per. Well run teams pay guys who can do more than one thing 10 million/per. Ben Gordon is a fantastic shooter. He isn't a good ballhandler. Can't play defense. Can't attack the rim except for that little floater that goes in once in a while. Isn't a good passer. He's a shorter Michael Redd. Which is fine. But if Gordon is your highest paid player, your team is in loads of trouble.

I'd prefer to spend that money re-upping Deng and going after Okafor or another big.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



T.Shock said:


> Here's the problem. Poorly run teams pay Ben Gordon 10 million/per. Well run teams pay guys who can do more than one thing 10 million/per. Ben Gordon is a fantastic shooter. He isn't a good ballhandler. Can't play defense. Can't attack the rim except for that little floater that goes in once in a while. Isn't a good passer. He's a shorter Michael Redd. Which is fine. But if Gordon is your highest paid player, your team is in loads of trouble.
> 
> I'd prefer to spend that money re-upping Deng and going after Okafor or another big.


I'm not a huge fan of gordon anymore, but give credit where credit is due, he has good handles. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BRAttNUSDvE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BRAttNUSDvE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> 10 million is not overpaying Ben Gordon. Just go over the salaries in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm kind of new to this board but the one thing that sticks out is how a few on this board gravely overate Ben Gordon. The guy is not an 82 game starter in this league and he does one thing well while doing everything else at an avg to below avg level. If the Bulls even think of comiting to him a double digit salary over a 6 year period Pax should be fired on the spot because there is no way he should give that kind of money to a one dimensional player


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



T.Shock said:


> Here's the problem. Poorly run teams pay Ben Gordon 10 million/per. Well run teams pay guys who can do more than one thing 10 million/per. Ben Gordon is a fantastic shooter. He isn't a good ballhandler. Can't play defense. Can't attack the rim except for that little floater that goes in once in a while. Isn't a good passer. He's a shorter Michael Redd. Which is fine. But if Gordon is your highest paid player, your team is in loads of trouble.
> 
> I'd prefer to spend that money re-upping Deng and going after Okafor or another big.



Spot on


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



Merk said:


> I'm kind of new to this board but the one thing that sticks out is how a few on this board gravely overate Ben Gordon. The guy is not an 82 game starter in this league and he does one thing well while doing everything else at an avg to below avg level. If the Bulls even think of comiting to him a double digit salary over a 6 year period Pax should be fired on the spot because there is no way he should give that kind of money to a one dimensional player


Didn't you know BG7 is Ben Gordon's Agent?? Thats why he has all sorts of information regarding Mr. Gordon.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



T.Shock said:


> Here's the problem. Poorly run teams pay Ben Gordon 10 million/per. Well run teams pay guys who can do more than one thing 10 million/per. Ben Gordon is a fantastic shooter. He isn't a good ballhandler. Can't play defense. Can't attack the rim except for that little floater that goes in once in a while. Isn't a good passer. He's a shorter Michael Redd. Which is fine. But if Gordon is your highest paid player, your team is in loads of trouble.
> 
> I'd prefer to spend that money re-upping Deng and going after Okafor or another big.


I agree on what you said about Gordon and also about how the good teams get better players cheaper, and you can't be very good with Gordon as your main guy (and paid likewise). I agree somewhat on Deng, although I think he's not worth nearly that much money either. Okafor I could definitely go for though.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

lol, nice video. now if only he could dribble in a game when it matters. Thabs lost the ball there, if that's him lol. Funny stuff.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I agree on what you said about Gordon and also about how the good teams get better players cheaper, and you can't be very good with Gordon as your main guy (and paid likewise). I agree somewhat on Deng, although I think he's not worth nearly that much money either. Okafor I could definitely go for though.


The thing is, Gordon's most efficient role would be where we had him the past couple of years. A change-of-pace, 20 points in 20 minutes, guard off the bench. If you switch him and Barbosa for example, the Suns don't miss a beat. But you don't pay those guys 10+. 

Deng is a bit different because he's more well-rounded. Deng can be the 3rd guy on a championship team. If he played 36-40 min a game you'd get 18 pts, 7 bds, 3 ast, and good defense on the opposing SF. I'd max out on Deng at 5 years/55 million which ironically what he turned down last year. He certainly isn't worth 5 years/70 million or even 5 years/65 million. I'd consider going up to 5 years/60 million, but I'd try to work out a deal at that amount of see if someone wants to offer Deng what he wants and get something good back in a S&T. 

Ideally, you pay "the guy" a max deal, your #2 around 12-14 million, and your #3 guy 10-12 million. Three guys who you think can carry the team over 10 million and fill out the rest of your roster with young guys and veterans who do one or two things exceptionally well and don't take anything off the table. It isn't rocket science. And it's why the Spurs have been extremely successful. They pay Parker (a young, quick PG who is good at nearly everything), Ginobilli (same deal), and Duncan (the superstar). They never panicked and traded one of those guys. They kept Bowen at a good price and he does two things well (defense/3-pt shooting) and they've filled out the roster with role players. 

Deng is a #3. And at this point the only players who could fill or have the potential to fill one of those top three spots is Rose and Tyrus. Tyrus is on his last chance to live up to his potential.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

I still don't think Tyrus has gotten a legit chance personally. He was jerked around all last year, playing SF instead of PF, and getting jerked out of the games if he did one little thing wrong. Last year in general was just a disaster, and Tyrus's treatment was no exception. Rose, I could see being our Nash-type guy, and Tyrus a bit of a Marion/Amare mix, hopefully. If those 2 guys work out to be anything like that, we'll be sitting pretty decent and the role players like Deng can fill the voids hopefully.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Tyrus Thomas cannot and will not fill a #2 spot on the team.

I don't get the love affair with Thomas. The guy has done nothing. He had a good stretch his rookie year after Nocioni got injured and that's it.

Ben Gordon has been the key guy in getting us to the playoffs three time. 

Gordon is an ideal #2 guy in the NBA, and can make it as a #1 guy too. Luol Deng is an ideal #3 guy. As long as the Bulls retain those two, and Rose becomes the #1 guy he's supposed to be (or as I say, Gordon is the #1 scorer, Rose is the #2 scorer and #1 playmaker on the team for the future), we'll be fine. 

When teams like Miami, San Antonio and Portland are targeting Gordon, you should probably keep the guy, because their managements are some of the smartest in the NBA. (Miami is also targeting Hinrich and Deng, and Portland is targeting Deng too). 

We already got Pritchslapped once in trading LaMarcus Aldrdige for Tyrus Thomas, lets not do it again by letting them do something like letting Gordon walk in free agency to Miami or Portland next year, or sign and trading him for a Dorrell Wright or one of Portland's overrated foreign prospects. 

I don't get where the idea Gordon only does one thing good comes from. Even if that was true, he does the most important thing in basketball very good. Gordon could be a bit more of a playmaker, he has created for other guys in the past, it's not his fault that they miss so many of them.

Bulls would not have made the playoffs at all Post MJ without Ben Gordon.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> Tyrus Thomas cannot and will not fill a #2 spot on the team.
> 
> I don't get the love affair with Thomas. The guy has done nothing. He had a good stretch his rookie year after Nocioni got injured and that's it.
> 
> ...


This is confirmation you are either related to Ben Gordon, his agent, or Ben Gordon. Because nobody besides Mrs. Gordon, Gordon's agent, or Gordon himself believes that Ben Gordon is a #1, lead a team to the championship type player. 

And I may have just set the record for most times using the name Gordon in two coherent, complete sentences.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I still don't think Tyrus has gotten a legit chance personally. He was jerked around all last year, playing SF instead of PF, and getting jerked out of the games if he did one little thing wrong. Last year in general was just a disaster, and Tyrus's treatment was no exception. Rose, I could see being our Nash-type guy, and Tyrus a bit of a Marion/Amare mix, hopefully. If those 2 guys work out to be anything like that, we'll be sitting pretty decent and the role players like Deng can fill the voids hopefully.


And that's the hope. I made the Payton/Kemp comparison as well. With Deng playing the Derrick McKey/Detlef Schremph role. 

If I'm John Paxson, your only hope is to hope that Rose, Deng, and Tyrus turn out to be the next Nash, Marion, and Stoudamire. Or work out a trade to get a legit #1.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

Sloth, get this through your thick skull: there is more to basketball than outside scoring. That is all Gordon does, and that ignores the other 2/3 of basketball. Defense, rebounding, and ball handling. He can't do any of those 3 very well. He's an above average, but streaky scorer, and that's it. He's NOT a #1. Never has been, never will be. The reason teams like Miami and San Antonio are targeting him, is because they have the superstars that make a guy like Gordon effective, and mask his glaring deficiencies. Portland has a big SG that can handle the ball to pair him with, not to mention what should be a dominant center. SA has the best PF in history, not to mention 2 pretty high quality players in Parker and Ginobli. Heat have Beastly and DWade. Wade is, again, a SG that can handle the ball and guard SGs. 

So, basically, those 3 teams all have a SG that can do the PG duties too, leaving Gordon to just do his one thing, shoot. Last I checked, the closest thing we had was Hinrich, and while that works somewhat, it's far from ideal. I'll take a real PG, like Rose, and a real SG (6'6" can slash and shoot from outside), over a combination of Gordon and a combo guard any day. No matter who Gordon is paired with, he's still not going to play any quality defense, regardless of if he's guarding the PG or SG. There's a reason Hinrich was always put on the opposition's best player, and not Gordon.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



T.Shock said:


> And that's the hope. I made the Payton/Kemp comparison as well. With Deng playing the Derrick McKey/Detlef Schremph role.
> 
> If I'm John Paxson, your only hope is to hope that Rose, Deng, and Tyrus turn out to be the next Nash, Marion, and Stoudamire. Or work out a trade to get a legit #1.


I could see that, but I think that Rose is WAY more athletic and bigger than Payton. Kemp and Tyrus, I could see that comparison. Schrempf had 3pt range though, and Deng doesn't. But I see the basic point anyway. 

I saw somewhere that one person thought that Hinrich, if able to focus on playing SG mainly, could turn into a Hornacek type player, and I think that'd be about ideal. Have our facilitating PG in Rose, a good defender that is a good shot in Hinrich at SG, and the rest of the team would just kinda fall in hopefully lol. I really do see Tyrus as a stud if used properly and he develops. Deng could be serviceable. That just leaves us with C as the problem.....that's why you just about gotta trade in Noc, Gooden, Noah, etc, for a quality big man, like Okafor. Noah is NOT the answer on a championship team, unless we get a superstar somewhere else, and he simply is a space eater like all the scrubs were on our 6 championship teams.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Sloth, get this through your thick skull: there is more to basketball than outside scoring. That is all Gordon does, and that ignores the other 2/3 of basketball. Defense, rebounding, and ball handling. He can't do any of those 3 very well. He's an above average, but streaky scorer, and that's it. He's NOT a #1. Never has been, never will be. The reason teams like Miami and San Antonio are targeting him, is because they have the superstars that make a guy like Gordon effective, and mask his glaring deficiencies. Portland has a big SG that can handle the ball to pair him with, not to mention what should be a dominant center. SA has the best PF in history, not to mention 2 pretty high quality players in Parker and Ginobli. Heat have Beastly and DWade. Wade is, again, a SG that can handle the ball and guard SGs.
> 
> So, basically, those 3 teams all have a SG that can do the PG duties too, leaving Gordon to just do his one thing, shoot. Last I checked, the closest thing we had was Hinrich, and while that works somewhat, it's far from ideal. I'll take a real PG, like Rose, and a real SG (6'6" can slash and shoot from outside), over a combination of Gordon and a combo guard any day. No matter who Gordon is paired with, he's still not going to play any quality defense, regardless of if he's guarding the PG or SG. There's a reason Hinrich was always put on the opposition's best player, and not Gordon.


Gordon can't be a #1 guy on a winning team? Then who the hell was that guy leading us in scoring, while in the playoffs the past 3 years?! Also sweeping the defending NBA champs. True Ben isn't great at D or passing or rebounding, but some of you guys make it sound like he has no skill set at all. Give the devil his due, he is the leading scorer on a playoff team 3 of the past 4 years. If he's not the #1, then who was for us those years?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Sloth, get this through your thick skull: there is more to basketball than outside scoring. That is all Gordon does, and that ignores the other 2/3 of basketball. Defense, rebounding, and ball handling. He can't do any of those 3 very well. He's an above average, but streaky scorer, and that's it. He's NOT a #1. Never has been, never will be. The reason teams like Miami and San Antonio are targeting him, is because they have the superstars that make a guy like Gordon effective, and mask his glaring deficiencies. Portland has a big SG that can handle the ball to pair him with, not to mention what should be a dominant center. SA has the best PF in history, not to mention 2 pretty high quality players in Parker and Ginobli. Heat have Beastly and DWade. Wade is, again, a SG that can handle the ball and guard SGs.
> 
> So, basically, those 3 teams all have a SG that can do the PG duties too, leaving Gordon to just do his one thing, shoot. Last I checked, the closest thing we had was Hinrich, and while that works somewhat, it's far from ideal. I'll take a real PG, like Rose, and a real SG (6'6" can slash and shoot from outside), over a combination of Gordon and a combo guard any day. No matter who Gordon is paired with, he's still not going to play any quality defense, regardless of if he's guarding the PG or SG. There's a reason Hinrich was always put on the opposition's best player, and not Gordon.


Kirk Hinrich guarded the best players on the opposing team because he was...the best defender on the Bulls. Why waste Hinrich on Jason Williams when he can do a great job guarding Dwyane Wade? Ben Gordon guards the lesser guys pretty damn well. Jason Kidd/Vince Carter, Michael Redd (although Gordon always won the game for his team with his own scouring outbursts), and Billups are the only guys Gordon really struggled with. Yeah, he isn't going to stop Kobe or T-Mac, but who is? Against the Jason Williams, Boobie Gibsons, etc. he does a good job. It is just using your personnel in the most effective way.

His defensive shortcomings are overblown. He is probably an above average defender at this point. Scott Skiles said Gordon was becoming a above average defender before he got fired, and Skiles was never one to let Gordon off the hook for his defense. If Gordon was as bad defensively as people make him out to be, we wouldn't have been able to have the best defense in the league in 06-07.

Gordon has also improved his ballhandling a lot. He cut his turnovers down to 2.1 a game. He kept his balance better falling down much less last year, and he didn't throw the ball away too much. I don't consider him losing the ball as the result of having to go 1 on 5 to win the game for the Bulls as a knock on Gordon, that should be a knock on the rest of a team that a defense is able to put so much attention on one guy during the clutch. Also, Gordon has some great dribble moves to create his shots.

Gordon has proven in the past that he can be a #1 option, 20 PPG guy, scoring in a very efficient option on one of the best teams in the conference. When a guy has proven that and is as young as Gordon, and puts as much hardwork and effort into improving his game that Gordon does, it probably isn't a good idea to trade that guy. If Rose can become the Chris Paul style #1 option for the Bulls, Ben Gordon (and Luol Deng) are exactly the types of players you are going to want around that guy. You need those guys that can stick a jumpshot. Hey...I wonder why that's why New Orleans wants Ben Gordon so bad...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



TheDarkPrince said:


> Gordon can't be a #1 guy on a winning team? Then who the hell was that guy leading us in scoring, while in the playoffs the past 3 years?! Also sweeping the defending NBA champs. True Ben isn't great at D or passing or rebounding, but some of you guys make it sound like he has no skill set at all. Give the devil his due, he is the leading scorer on a playoff team 3 of the past 4 years. If he's not the #1, then who was for us those years?


#1 on a "one and done" team, except when facing the busted up, over-rated, has-been Heat? Defending champs doesn't mean crap either. You see all the time where the defending champ doesn't even make the playoffs, so that excuse is a bit much. 

In the past, I've given Ben his due. When he's on, he's on, and he can score with the best of them. But he's too streaky to be the #1 on a real contender, and can't create his own shot. That is what a REAL #1 is. His offensive game consists of coming off of screens and hitting the jumper, and maybe a "giant killer" every once in a while. How many times have you EVER seen a championship team rely on that BS? Never in my lifetime. Stats aren't everything either. Just because someone scores doesn't mean they're a legit #1. It's HOW they score.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

well, lets say gordon got offered 10 million by the bulls. after federal and state taxes, agent fees, and living expenses, lets say he takes home 5 million us dollars.

ok, so now lets say he gets a 10 million dollar offer from a euro team. with the euro being worth over 1.5 as much, and with the team paying his taxes, and living expenses, as well as his agent fees, gordon takes home 15 million us dollars.

that is an extra 10 million us dollars of TAKE HOME pay per year.

not really a tough decision.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> #1 on a "one and done" team, except when facing the busted up, over-rated, has-been Heat? Defending champs doesn't mean crap either. You see all the time where the defending champ doesn't even make the playoffs, so that excuse is a bit much.
> 
> In the past, I've given Ben his due. When he's on, he's on, and he can score with the best of them. But he's too streaky to be the #1 on a real contender, and can't create his own shot. That is what a REAL #1 is. His offensive game consists of coming off of screens and hitting the jumper, and maybe a "giant killer" every once in a while. How many times have you EVER seen a championship team rely on that BS? Never in my lifetime. Stats aren't everything either. Just because someone scores doesn't mean they're a legit #1. It's HOW they score.


What defending champs have not made the playoffs in the past 20 years of the NBA? The Bulls after Jordan and Phil left? that's the only one I can think of.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> lol, nice video. now if only he could dribble in a game when it matters. Thabs lost the ball there, if that's him lol. Funny stuff.


:laugh: love how everyone else ignored it. I was being sarcastic though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



DaBabyBullz said:


> #1 on a "one and done" team, except when facing the busted up, over-rated, has-been Heat? Defending champs doesn't mean crap either. You see all the time where the defending champ doesn't even make the playoffs, so that excuse is a bit much.
> 
> In the past, I've given Ben his due. When he's on, he's on, and he can score with the best of them. But he's too streaky to be the #1 on a real contender, and can't create his own shot. That is what a REAL #1 is. His offensive game consists of coming off of screens and hitting the jumper, and maybe a "giant killer" every once in a while. How many times have you EVER seen a championship team rely on that BS? Never in my lifetime. Stats aren't everything either. Just because someone scores doesn't mean they're a legit #1. It's HOW they score.


That's the thing, isn't that's what Derrick Rose is supposed to be? Rose is supposed to allow Gordon to fall into the 1B or #2 guy role. 

If Derrick Rose isn't a #1, we drafted the wrong guy with the #1 pick.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*

If Ben goes to Europe will that affect his endorsements?

I also wonder if hes ok with those Greek Shower Rooms.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm not a huge fan of gordon anymore, but give credit where credit is due, he has good handles.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BRAttNUSDvE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BRAttNUSDvE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Yeah, but see, when the camera panned away from Gordon, he fell down.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



thebizkit69u said:


> If Ben goes to Europe will that affect his endorsements?
> 
> I also wonder if hes ok with those Greek Shower Rooms.



That's a good point. Ben might be under contract by Nike that says he has to stay in the NBA.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> That's a good point. Ben might be under contract by Nike that says he has to stay in the NBA.


I would think Nike doesnt think to highly of having one of their guys go from the 3rd largest market in America to Greece. 

Doesnt Gordon also do like Vitamin Water or Underarmour or other stuff like that?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



thebizkit69u said:


> I would think Nike doesnt think to highly of having one of their guys go from the 3rd largest market in America to Greece.
> 
> Doesnt Gordon also do like Vitamin Water or Underarmour or other stuff like that?


I know Ben Gordon does sponsorships for EAS, which is the biggest Sports Nutritional Supplement company in the world. So he is probably banking something good from that.

Gordon isn't sponsored by Underarmour or Vitamin Water as far as I know (Vitamin Water would also be a conflict of interest).

I think you are thinking about "BG7", Ben Gordon's white tea drink.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> I know Ben Gordon does sponsorships for EAS, which is the biggest Sports Nutritional Supplement company in the world. So he is probably banking something good from that.
> 
> Gordon isn't sponsored by Underarmour or Vitamin Water as far as I know (Vitamin Water would also be a conflict of interest).
> 
> I think you are thinking about "BG7", Ben Gordon's white tea drink.



Heh, where can you pick up a can of that?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You can get it at 7-11 stores, and I'm pretty sure that Michael Jordan stocks it in his restaurants.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I've decided I don't care. The blazers forum passed us, and that has to stop.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> Thats what I thought, but one of the Childress articles said the Hawks only retain his rights for two offseasons.



What's with the TreasureTrooper ad.....What would thexse threads look like if everyone did that? That needs to be reduced in size or go ALTOGETHER IMHO


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



T.Shock said:


> This is confirmation you are either related to Ben Gordon, his agent, or Ben Gordon. Because nobody besides Mrs. Gordon, Gordon's agent, or Gordon himself believes that Ben Gordon is a #1, lead a team to the championship type player.
> 
> And I may have just set the record for most times using the name Gordon in two coherent, complete sentences.


No besides Mr. Gordon would turn down moving him for Joe Johnson either. ( I'm assuming BG7 was not taking salaries into account when turning down Gordon for JSmith or JJohnson ) 

I think Ben Gordon is a good player but Johnson is just better in literally every facet of the game.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Just for the record, the Blazers wouldn't be interested in Ben Gordon as they have no place for him, even though he is a nice scorer.

Deng i've heard from rumors on message boards, oregonlive.com, blazersedge.com, and 95.5 the game (our FM sports station in portland). So i think if Deng doesn't sign an extension and is an unrestricted next year, portland will have either 12mil under the cap (if miles returns from medical retirement his salary goes back on our books) or 20mil under the cap (if he doesn't).

Just throwing that our there. I think ya'll should keep Deng, but he would be a nice piece for us with Bayless, Roy, Aldridge and Oden... with Outlaw, Webster, Fernandez, Blake, Frye, and Pryzbilla off the bench (obviously too many players but we have a couple free agents next year we probably won't resign).


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Just for the record, *the Blazers wouldn't be interested in Ben Gordon as they have no place for him, even though he is a nice scorer.*
> 
> Deng i've heard from rumors on message boards, oregonlive.com, blazersedge.com, and 95.5 the game (our FM sports station in portland). So i think if Deng doesn't sign an extension and is an unrestricted next year, portland will have either 12mil under the cap (if miles returns from medical retirement his salary goes back on our books) or 20mil under the cap (if he doesn't).
> 
> Just throwing that our there. I think ya'll should keep Deng, but he would be a nice piece for us with Bayless, Roy, Aldridge and Oden... with Outlaw, Webster, Fernandez, Blake, Frye, and Pryzbilla off the bench (obviously too many players but we have a couple free agents next year we probably won't resign).


More than just a nice scorer, he'd immediately become your best scorer... and that has to be worth something.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Blazers fan problem, when looking and seeing that there wouldn't be room for Gordon, is they see Bayless and Fernandez as superstars. I think Bayless might have him in him, but I think they would definitely trade Bayless and a filler contract like Joel Pryzbilla (we would then throw in Aaron Gray to keep their center depth there) if they had a shot at Gordon.

There really isn't too much of a better backcourt fit in the NBA for Gordon than Roy (maybe Dwyane Wade, Kobe, etc. the shooting guards who dominate the ball would be good fits).

Bayless is a good prospect and Fernandez is an okay prospect, but when you can cash that in for a proven player who would mesh perfectly with your team (especially if you do the trade I mentioned, which still gives them capspace to go after their SF in 2009), Blazers are going to do it. It's not like they have Greg Oden type prospects in the backcourt. They have Brandon Roy, and they need to fill it. Gordon would fill that role for at least the next 10 years.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Olympiakos Rumored to Offer Gordon 20 Million, 2 Year Contract*



BG7 said:


> So 9.5 to 10 million range. Chris Kaman, Manu Ginobli, David West, and Gerald Wallace can all have a case made for them being better than Gordon. Not quite half yet, but you know that the next group will be over half.


TayShaun Prince also has a case.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dornado said:


> More than just a nice scorer, he'd immediately become your best scorer... and that has to be worth something.


Over Brandoy Roy? No. He would be the 2nd best scorer right away for them though I would agree.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, we don't need another combo guard scorer. Where would his shots come from? We have PLENTY of scorers on the 1st and 2nd unit that need shots. WE aren't really looking for a scorer at all, and that is what Gordon would bring.

As our GM said, you need 2-3 stars on a team (he acknowledged we have that) and now its time to fill in the right role players around them that fit in the new culture that has been established.

I'm definitely NOT saying Bayless or Fernandez are stars or will ever be as good as Gordon is right now (and Gordon will still get better, imo), i'm just saying he isn't the type of player we need. That is all.

Deng is attractive because his defense.. and that is something we need from our 3 spot. But we need a very solid 3 point shooter from our 3 spot, and someone who doesn't need touches/shots to be effective, because they would be the 4th or 5th option. So its tough to find the right fit, but of course once the possibility came out that Deng might be an UFA next year with our cap space, his name started being thrown around a lot.

And i'm not trying to make it seem like Gordon isn't a wanted player around the league, as I think there are lots of teams that would love to have him. Just don't think he is the right fit for us. That is all.

But anyway, i really think that the Bulls and Gordon (and Deng for that matter) should get something done. I think that Gordon would do great with Rose.


----------

